# I have a chest infection ... probably



## lulubel (2 Jan 2013)

Yes, I know cycling with a chest infection is a really bad idea, but I don't know for certain yet that it's a chest infection, so that's my excuse 

I skipped yesterday's ride and went for a walk instead because I was feeling rough, and started self-medicating with steroids when I came back (my doctor's OK with this), but the Surly was looking lonely and sad today, so I couldn't leave it sat there in the store room where the other bikes pick on it ...

I managed 20-odd miles at a _very_ slow speed, and every time I tried to raise my heart rate above 140, my body said FU, but I felt happier for it when I got back, if not better. (I have to say, exercise doesn't usually have a negative impact on my asthma, and that was true for today. But it didn't have a positive effect either!) At least I managed to get out on my bike rather than being cooped up at home feeling sorry for myself.

I'll go and see the doctor tomorrow, when he's back from his Christmas break, and get some antibiotics.

Just looking for sympathy, really.


----------



## Globalti (2 Jan 2013)

I've got some animal Amoxy caps that my vet friend gave me, if you'd like them?

(Yes, sympathy; I'm familiar with the generally ropey feeling of a chest infection.)


----------



## beanzontoast (2 Jan 2013)

Same problem here - not been on my bike for 2 weeks. Still at least the weather has been rubbish - I'd have felt a bit more cheated if it was the middle of summer and I was missing out on some decent rides.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jan 2013)

Been feeling wheezy for the last couple of weeks, thought I'd get Christmas out of the way and if it hadn't cleared up go to the Docs. I went this morning, and have been prescribed some antibiotics and had to go to the hospital for an x-ray. Still did 50 miles yesterday though.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Jan 2013)

My doc's a proper cyclist (His words) he cycles parts of the TDF route. His opinion is that as long as you are able to, and it's not making it worse riding a bike is permissible. The last chest infection I had I got early medical intervention and kept gently cycling. I think I go over it quicker. 

But then again the Doc thought my wife was having a heart attack a few years ago. Turned out it was the baby she was carrying (7 months pregnant). So I'm not sure I really trust him. 

Surely there's a doc on Cyclechat?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Jan 2013)

Ive had one over Christmas, didn't stop me doing the MTB red route in Gisbern Forrest , why i went i have no idea as i like road cycling not trying to head butt trees and slip over rocks with 20ft falls, but i did feel better for the fresh air (and i must have gone through a few tons of fresh air pedaling the trails)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

I've had a chest cold for over two weeks now and I knew it was coming on because the leisurely three miles to work exhausted me and made me cough so hard it felt like my lungs were going to turn inside out. I skipped cycling at all for a couple of weeks and had my first tentative ride out yesterday (just 15 miles), and didn't sleep last night due to coughing and general crappyness, and then woke up this morning with my cold feeling as bad as it did when it started.

I have no choice other than to cycle to work this week, but it's going to hurt. I really don't want antibiotics as they cause me, er, other issues that aren't very nice.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jan 2013)

Had mine for 4 weeks, mine is due to post nasal from my sinus problems. Pretty much the same as the OP, harder up hills but always feel better afterwards. Not sure the gutters on my ride are too happy about it though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Had mine for 4 weeks, mine is due to post nasal from my sinus problems. Pretty much the same as the OP, harder up hills but always feel better afterwards. Not sure the gutters on my ride are too happy about it though.


 
Four weeks! If I still sound like I'm storing marbles in my lungs after four weeks I will be most mufty.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2013)

I thought that I had a chest infection when I got ill in July. I was short of breath and coughing a lot and it felt like chest infections that I'd had in the past, only my airways were clear so I wasn't actually coughing anything up.

The first doctor I saw didn't really pick up on what was going on and only treated me for the pains in my back muscles caused by endless violent coughing.

A second doctor later suspected blood clots might be to blame and my leg turning purple and numb confirmed that suspicion, so I was lucky enough to get the right treatment in time.

Someone posted in my GWS thread that a colleague had had similar problems but a young A & E doctor had misdiagnosed the problem as asthma, leading to the death of the person from a pulmonary embolism a couple of days later Since I got ill, quite a few people told me that they knew people who had also died of the condition.

I certainly wasn't aware that a persistent dry cough is one of the signs of a pulmonary embolism so I'm making a point of raising awareness of this. Lulubel, or anyone else with such a cough - bear this in mind if your condition doesn't respond well to the treatment offered by your doctor. They can order a D-Dimer blood test for signs of clotting. The chest can be checked for pulmonary embolism with a CT scan and legs (and arms too, I believe?) checked for DVTs with ultrasound scans.

Anyway, lulubel - hopefully, you don't have a serious problem and you GWS!


----------



## lulubel (2 Jan 2013)

We're a sickly lot, aren't we?  Who'd have thought all these fit cyclists would be coming down with chest infections?



ColinJ said:


> I certainly wasn't aware that a persistent dry cough is one of the signs of a pulmonary embolism so I'm making a point of raising awareness of this. Lulubel, or anyone else with such a cough - bear this in mind if your condition doesn't respond well to the treatment offered by your doctor. They can order a D-Dimer blood test for signs of clotting. The chest can be checked for pulmonary embolism with a CT scan and legs (and arms too, I believe?) checked for DVTs with ultrasound scans.


 
I knew you were ill, Colin, but I didn't know what it was. It sounds as if you were lucky to get diagnosed.

I don't actually have a cough yet. I've just got that heavy feeling in my chest, I can't seem to fill my lungs with air, and it hurts if I try. I did try to trigger a cough earlier by pushing it a bit during my ride, but my body wasn't having it. I coughed up a bit of something, but not enough to collect and examine. (Sorry, hope you're not eating  )

I just staggered down to the vet with Sam. Arrived on time for our appointment, waited half an hour, then staggered back again because Sam was getting stressed. I could do without that on a day when I can't breathe properly, and I'll now have to make another appointment for tomorrow. Bloody vets.


----------



## MattHB (2 Jan 2013)

aww get well soon lulubel. 

ive been fighting one virus or another ever since the sun went in in about september  went out for a steady 40 today and now ive brought another cold out, despite taking nearly 2 weeks off the bike to recover from a spot of over training.

I have some zinc tablets coming to help boost up my immune system a bit, its pretty run down.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jan 2013)

bad couple of days here with my asthma as well, but for me when it gets bad it means no cycling. As a rule, if I can't actually sleep more than an hour bewteen asthma attacks at night, and it continues into the day as well, no anything whatsoever, my asthma is simply too bad to risk it despite exercise being good for it. So far an extra inhaler (to maximum dose) and doubling the anti-histamines have not helped despite staying 100% dairy free today, so I am expecting a rough night - I may break out the whisky. What it usually means is I am going down with something - what remains to be seen, I am guessing I will know in the morning after another sleepless night. so if this makes no sense, I am blaming it on sleep deprevision...  if it does not settle, the steriods will be coming out here as well, but not until tomorrow am, taking them at night is counter productive and will guarentee no sleep at all even with the aid of a hot toddy.

(PS - deprevision? I don't seem to be able to find the right word...)


----------



## lulubel (2 Jan 2013)

I'm lucky (I think?) in that mine is just a slow and steady deterioration when I'm getting ill. The only ups and downs are when I take my reliever and it helps for a while. I'm also very good at sleeping. The only thing that's ever stopped me sleeping during an asthma attack is the stress of being in hospital! Steroids, caffeine and other stimulants (the stuff they put in Day Nurse comes to mind) don't disturb my sleep at all, and if I've got a headache at bed time, painkillers with caffeine actually help me to drift off nicely.

I hope you're feeling better soon. Not being able to cycle is rough.


----------



## albion (2 Jan 2013)

"I can't seem to fill my lungs with air, and it hurts if I try"

Well take it easy. years ago I always felt rough with asthma. And so I just got on with it.
However 'from cold' when leaving the train station at Whitby climbing one of the big hills my lungs suddenly collapsed like bellows. It only lasted a few seconds but the piercing noise certainly still haunts.

Luck of youth?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jan 2013)

Am i right in assuming that most of you don't smoke,and that you live in draught free, centrally heated houses?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> Am i right in assuming that most of you don't smoke,and that you live in draught free, centrally heated houses?



Yes apart from the draught free bit:


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2013)

My mum has had a bad cough that left her in her bed most of Christmas (she didn't go to some family gatherings either). Finally she listened to us yesterday and went to the doctors ... flu and a chest infection so she is on antibiotics and hopefully going to improve.

I think you should take it easy when you are unwell - but I've been known to cycle myself. However sometimes I have questioned the sensibility of riding (afterwards) when I've made bad decisions that I suspect I might not had made if I had been feeling better.

I hope you are all starting to feel a little better today.


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> Am i right in assuming that most of you don't smoke,and that you live in draught free, centrally heated houses?


 
Don't smoke, but as for living in a draught free, centrally heated house ... er, no. I live in Spain, where they haven't heard of insulation, windows that seal or central heating.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

central heating can be a cause of virus's anyway.. and as for draught free, you need air in the house!


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> central heating can be a cause of virus's anyway.. and as for draught free, you need air in the house!


 
I agree, but the problem is our electric bill is over €400 a month in the winter just to keep a 3-bed apartment relatively warm and mould free - although the dehumidifiers and electric heaters don't keep the mould completely at bay, and I suspect scrubbing mould off the walls and breathing in the spores may be the cause of this chest infection.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> I agree, but the problem is our electric bill is over €400 a month in the winter just to keep a 3-bed apartment relatively warm and mould free - although the dehumidifiers and electric heaters don't keep the mould completely at bay, and I suspect scrubbing mould off the walls and breathing in the spores may be the cause of this chest infection.


no thats certainly not going to help!


----------



## Globalti (3 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> I agree, but the problem is our electric bill is over €400 a month in the winter just to keep a 3-bed apartment relatively warm and mould free - although the dehumidifiers and electric heaters don't keep the mould completely at bay, and I suspect scrubbing mould off the walls and breathing in the spores may be the cause of this chest infection.


 
Spanish buildings are not constructed for cold or damp weather. While living in Huelva I went home for Christmas and when I came back in January I opened my wardrobe to find that somebody seemed to have hung up a load of green furry towels there - only to realise that all my clothes had gone mildewey! The rain water used to run straight in from the patio outside and flood the building because there were no thresholds. Nightmare. I sympathise with your plight; I have been colder than ever on trips to the Med and the Middle East in winter because there's no heating or insulation.

The spores are definitely making you ill, even without scrubbing the walls the air will be full of fungal spores.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

When we had our old sash windows replaced with double glazing they had to fit vents in the tops of the windows so that our house stayed as ventilated as it was previously.

I guess just like the line between clever and stupid there's a fine line between ventilation and draught.


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

Globalti said:


> Spanish buildings are not constructed for cold or damp weather.


 
No, and the thing that makes me laugh most is the estate agents who love to perpetuate the myth that Spanish houses are built to stay, "warm in the winter and cool in the summer." I've lived in 3 different places here now, and none of them fit that description!


----------



## Globalti (3 Jan 2013)

I remember when I was doing Spanish at school and they told us how in Spanish houses before television it was the custom in winter for the whole family to sit around a big table with a brazero underneath and a big heavy tablecloth, to keep warm. It always struck me as a desperate measure! Don't suppose they do that nowadays.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jan 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> Am i right in assuming that most of you don't smoke,and that you live in draught free, centrally heated houses?


 
don't smoke, live in a converted stable block, opened the bedroom windows when we moved in (7th July) and have not yet (and don't expect to) close them, and central heating is not turned on... so yes, no & no. Most people think we are mad, but neither of us has ever been able to sleep unless we have warm toes & a cold nose. If it drops below -10C I may consider pulling the bedroom window to a touch (it is over the bed!).


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Jan 2013)

Had a wee bt of head cold before Christmas which promptly went to my chest, which does not help my asthma although mine is quite mild I think compared to some of you lot?? Anyway the coughing has been terrible to the point that I have now been put on a course of steroids to calm it down, which it has done. Not ready to jump back on the bike just yet but might try next week.


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

Globalti said:


> I remember when I was doing Spanish at school and they told us how in Spanish houses before television it was the custom in winter for the whole family to sit around a big table with a brazero underneath and a big heavy tablecloth, to keep warm. It always struck me as a desperate measure! Don't suppose they do that nowadays.


 
They do, in rural areas. And they tie newspaper round their shins to protect them from the intense heat.


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

I've just seen the doctor, and I now have a week's supply of antibiotics, more steroids, and a higher dose inhaler, and instructions to go back immediately if I get worse, or if I haven't improved in 2 days.

He also suggested that I restrict cycling to the valley (rather than up the mountains) until I'm breathing more easily. I have such a great doctor.


----------



## sean8997 (3 Jan 2013)

Chest infection here too, full of big green phlegm, horrid chesty cough, feeling crappy and not slept in 2 days. Cant wait to get over it and get back put on my bike and go for a few runs also. GWS Lulubel


----------



## lulubel (4 Jan 2013)

They put some really good stuff in those antibiotics here in Spain!

I've only been on them (as well as steroids) for 24 hours, and I've just taken 15 minutes off a MTB ride that took me 2:30 the last time I did it. Up the mountain, along the side of the mountain, and down again. Wheeeee!

(I think they may have some kind of stimulant in them because I'm feeling a bit high .....)

And I kind of forgot about staying in the valley. Oops!


----------



## MattHB (4 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> They put some really good stuff in those antibiotics here in Spain!
> 
> I've only been on them (as well as steroids) for 24 hours, and I've just taken 15 minutes off a MTB ride that took me 2:30 the last time I did it. Up the mountain, along the side of the mountain, and down again. Wheeeee!
> 
> ...


Don't overdo it!  but glad your feeling better


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> They put some really good stuff in those antibiotics here in Spain!
> I've only been on them (as well as steroids) for 24 hours, and I've just taken 15 minutes off a MTB ride that took me 2:30 the last time I did it. Up the mountain, along the side of the mountain, and down again. Wheeeee!
> (I *think they may have some kind of stimulant in them* because I'm feeling a bit high .....)
> And I kind of forgot about staying in the valley. Oops!


 
so that will be the steroids then! seriously.

glad you are feeling better. 

Are you on a constant dose of the steroids or a tailed off dose? standard seems to be either 5 days of 6 tablets (30mg) or 6, 5,4, 3, 2, 1 tablets per day. Usually I start on 30mg Prednisolone and either stay on that for minimum of 5 days and then drop 5mg (1 tablet in my case) each day until down to zero but that is because of other issues. Better to stay off them as much as possible, so get out and get fitter whilst you can on them and then re-adjust your sights afterwards!
take care


----------



## lulubel (4 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so that will be the steroids then! seriously.
> 
> glad you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, I don't think it is. I started the steroids on Tuesday, and still felt pretty lousy. (I went straight up to 40mg prednisolone because those were the tablets I had, but I've been on 30mg since I saw the doctor yesterday, reducing by 5mg a day from tomorrow.) I remember being a kid and getting the soluble ones, and I'd go from looking near death to bouncing off the walls in the space of about 10 minutes, but I don't get any kind of kick out of them at all any more.

The antibiotics are the usual 500mg amoxycillin, but with 125g of something else (in Spanish) that I don't recognise, and googling them is drawing a blank. Also, my cat tends to go a bit loopy when he's just had his 4-weekly antibiotic injection, and we've been joking for months that we need to ask the vet if we can all have some. So, I am suspicious that they put something else in them that makes you feel good.

I asked my doctor for a 250mcg Becotide inhaler as well, so I can get my inhaled steroids up to cover the shortfall as the prednisolone drops off, so I hope I have this well and truly under control.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Actually, I don't think it is. I started the steroids on Tuesday, and still felt pretty lousy. (I went straight up to 40mg prednisolone because those were the tablets I had, but I've been on 30mg since I saw the doctor yesterday, reducing by 5mg a day from tomorrow.) I remember being a kid and getting the soluble ones, and I'd go from looking near death to bouncing off the walls in the space of about 10 minutes, but I don't get any kind of kick out of them at all any more.
> 
> The antibiotics are the usual 500mg amoxycillin, but with 125g of something else (in Spanish) that I don't recognise, and googling them is drawing a blank. Also, my cat tends to go a bit loopy when he's just had his 4-weekly antibiotic injection, and we've been joking for months that we need to ask the vet if we can all have some. So, I am suspicious that they put something else in them that makes you feel good.
> 
> I asked my doctor for a 250mcg Becotide inhaler as well, so I can get my inhaled steroids up to cover the shortfall as the prednisolone drops off, so I hope I have this well and truly under control.


 
You are probably on augmentin at a guess... that is 500mg +125mg of something else... sometimes called Co-amoxiclav which contains amoxicillin and clavulanic acid as active ingredients.

I have also found that I don't notice the steroids at all any more when I take them - not a good thing, other than my asthma gives me less issues and it is several days before I start to feel 'better'. I don't get the "you're on steroids" look in my face and friends who have spent most of their lives on them when the saw me the last time I was on them had no idea I was taking them - again not a good sign. I have yet to discuss that developement with my GP or endchronologist, but suspect I should & soon knowing I don't produce enough cortisone naturally.


----------



## lulubel (5 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You are probably on augmentin at a guess... that is 500mg +125mg of something else... sometimes called Co-amoxiclav which contains amoxicillin and clavulanic acid as active ingredients.
> 
> I have also found that I don't notice the steroids at all any more when I take them - not a good thing, other than my asthma gives me less issues and it is several days before I start to feel 'better'. I don't get the "you're on steroids" look in my face and friends who have spent most of their lives on them when the saw me the last time I was on them had no idea I was taking them - again not a good sign. I have yet to discuss that developement with my GP or endchronologist, but suspect I should & soon knowing I don't produce enough cortisone naturally.


 
I think you're probably right about the augmentin, although I think it's the same stuff under another brand name. The extra ingredient is acido something-or-other. It's also described underneath as sal de potassio (or something like that), which suggests it's intended to replace salts lost through the amoxycillin upsetting your stomach. Plain amoxycillin has never upset my stomach, but these ones definitely do!

It's probably a weird reaction to the combination of drugs I'm on. I had that once in the UK, when I was dosed up with loads of stuff for really bad flu and asthma. I was getting palpitations and nearly passing out every time I had something hot to eat or drink, and that went on for a few weeks after the flu had gone and I'd stopped the medication. I was a bus driver at the time, and my employer wasn't best pleased because I ended up taking 8 weeks off (because I wasn't safe to drive) rather than the 2 weeks it would have been otherwise. I was very happy because it gave me the chance to work on setting up the business that led to me leaving my job a few months later!

I'm kind of vaguely concerned about my cortisone production, but not concerned enough to do anything about it at the moment. I do gain weight if I eat enough, so I don't have problems with uncontrolled weight loss, but I do have some of the other symptoms of reduced adrenal function. I suppose there are inevitable consequences of a lifetime of drugs.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> ...I'm kind of vaguely concerned about my cortisone production, but not concerned enough to do anything about it at the moment. I do gain weight if I eat enough, so I don't have problems with uncontrolled weight loss, but I do have some of the other symptoms of reduced adrenal function. I suppose there are inevitable consequences of a lifetime of drugs.


 
I have been on Becotide 250mcg equivalent for since 1993, so I would not worry too much, the stress is not worth it.
I also don't worry about the side effects of a lifetime of drugs as you put it - I would be dead without them (been rescusicated twice) so I don't see the need to stress myself any futher regarding them. Just stay off the prednisolne as much as possible - inhaled steriods are less harmful in the long run than injested/injected ones. My old GP (can't say for my new one, we have not really met each other yet) always prefered me to take more of my inhaler if needed than resort to prednisolone, but towards then end I was on prednisolone 1 week in 4 if averaged out over a year - that was when we decided enough was enough and left jobs, home & the country.

The nausea is quite common - I spent something like 9 weeks on a much stronger dose (think 1,000mg twice a day) as a result of the dog bite.... I found taking them after food worked for me, but the NHS website advices to take before you eat - but always with food. I think I recall avoiding milk products was useful with this one as well, but can't remember really given I can't have milk products anyhow.


----------



## gbb (5 Jan 2013)

Lost track of when this thread started, but if its still there Lulubel, hope it eases soon.
I'm off the bike, had a cough since Xmas day, from a cold that didnt really develop but it just left me with a hacking cough ever since.
Friday between Xmas and New Year, the wife called an amulance in the middle of the night when she found me writhing in agony on the bedroom floor...every breath hurt like being stabbed inside the ribcage, excruciating.
ECG, all the usual checks found nothing and it didnt recur...until last night, albeit not as painful.

Docs again this morning, various checks, nothing outwardly wrong apart from possible muscle strain from excess coughing, a heavy object lifted that may have strained something...or trapped air in the torso and i have a very slight infection probably. And acid, my lungs and windpipe feel hot sometimes. So many things going on, its difficult to know whats causing what, very fustrating, glad i don't smoke.
Maybe try for an easy ride tomorrow, i'm going stir crazy.


----------



## byegad (5 Jan 2013)

I urge all riders with a chest infection to get it checked out, Mrs Byegad, who has Bronchiectasis and so is _very_ cautious about even a cold, ignored what seemed like a mild cold that had 'gone to her chest.' Three days later she was rushed into hospital with Loculated Empyema. Thanks to a rubbish local hospital's prevarication/incompetence she damn nearly died, and only my insistence that she be looked at, and the resulting transfer to an excellent local hospital saved her life. In fact she recovered better than her second, excellent, specialist expected. So much so that he wrote up his treatment in a professional journal.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2013)

Might be a daft question with an obvious answer, but are a chest cold and chest infection one and the same thing?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2013)

*gbb - that sounds almost a carbon-copy of what happened to me last summer, and I almost died.* My first visit to the GP only got me drugs for the muscle strains from the coughing. A second GP visit lined me up for a chest x-ray but by then the DVT in my leg made itself very obvious and I ended up in hospital for 9 days in August. I have been recovering ever since on Warfarin for the clotting problem which led to a bilateral pulmonary embolism. It's an extremely serious condition which you do not want to ignore - I've read that up to one third of emergency admissions die from it!

*You say you had all the usual tests - did that include a blood test for clotting? If you didn't have that test done, I'd get straight on the phone and demand one!*

I went for 2 rides when I was already seriously ill, but hadn't realised it. I'm lucky to still be here. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2013)

gbb said:


> Lost track of when this thread started, but if its still there Lulubel, hope it eases soon.
> I'm off the bike, had a cough since Xmas day, from a cold that didnt really develop but it just left me with a hacking cough ever since.
> Friday between Xmas and New Year, the wife called an amulance in the middle of the night when she found me writhing in agony on the bedroom floor...every breath hurt like being stabbed inside the ribcage, excruciating.
> ECG, all the usual checks found nothing and it didnt recur...until last night, albeit not as painful.
> ...


 
take care with that coughing. I have had a broken rib in the past as a result of constant coughing from a chest infection and they hurt.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Might be a daft question with an obvious answer, but are a chest cold and chest infection one and the same thing?


You could have an infection which was not a cold, but a cold is an infection, so sometimes yes, sometimes no!


----------



## lulubel (5 Jan 2013)

According to the NHS website, a chest infection is either acute bronchitis or pneumonia. Either is very bad for me, as an asthmatic.

I had a nasty flu that affected my chest a few years ago that was clearly not caused by a bacterial infection because the antibiotics they gave me didn't make the miraculous difference that they usually do, but normally what's referred to as a "chest infection" is a bacterial infection that can be cleared up with antibiotics. This time, I'm pretty sure mine was caused by inhaling mould spores (ie bacteria). Asthmatic lungs tend to be pretty weak and prone to infection, so that's more likely to cause problems for someone like me than for someone with healthy lungs.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Might be a daft question with an obvious answer, but are a chest cold and chest infection one and the same thing?


 
colour of the stuff you are coughing up.
roughly....

clear & colourless or white is it has air bubbles in it is a chest cold but no infection
yellow - going down hill
green - infection
brown - old flem (usually)
red flecks - seek medical help immediately

EDIT: of course you don't always cough stuff up and sometimes I have only known I have had a chest infection by the fact my asthma is playing up badly, no cough, no pain, no crackles audible to human ear without a stethoscope...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> This time, I'm pretty sure mine was caused by inhaling mould spores (ie bacteria).


I was exposed to mould spores before I got ill, and was blaming them until my DVT made itself obvious. Still, mould spores can be very nasty indeed. Actually, more of a _fungal_ infection than _bacterial_ though, surely?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> colour of the stuff you are coughing up.
> roughly....
> 
> clear & colourless or white is it has air bubbles in it is a chest cold but no infection
> ...



Ta. Nowt is coming up, I did have a decent rumble for a while I sounded like I was purring!

I'm hoping I'm on the mend now. I'm trying to reassure myself that three weeks of near activity (well, as inactive as you can be with a toddler) won't have totally destroyed the fitness I've worked hard to develop


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Might be a daft question with an obvious answer, but are a chest cold and chest infection one and the same thing?


 
A chest cold is a viral infection and a chest infection is a bacterial infection. Virus's infect our bacteria and body cells making us ill and are hard to kill, as they have a protective coating...antibiotics won't treat a viral infection. Bacterial infections are foriegn bacteria that have taken home in your body, antibiotics cure these.

Get Well Soon all!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> A chest cold is a viral infection and a chest infection is a bacterial infection. Virus's infect our bacteria and body cells making us ill and are hard to kill, as they have a protective coating...antibiotics won't treat a viral infection. Bacterial infections are foriegn bacteria that have taken home in your body, antibiotics cure these.
> 
> Get Well Soon all!



Thank you! I'm really hoping not to resort to antibiotics as I'm sure they give me thrush (tmi?).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thank you! I'm really hoping not to resort to antibiotics as I'm sure they give me thrush (tmi?).


same problem here as well. but I have found that if I can control my asthma I am often better not having antibiotics nowadays.
I also get the fungal infections on my skin as well from ABs.


----------



## lulubel (5 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> EDIT: of course you don't always cough stuff up and sometimes I have only known I have had a chest infection by the fact my asthma is playing up badly, no cough, no pain, no crackles audible to human ear without a stethoscope...


 
Also, I think it depends on how aggressive the infection is. If it's slow to develop, you're more likely to notice it at an early stage when you have very few symptoms (which is fortunately what seems to have happened to me this time). If it's a quick developing one, you could be coughing up green gunk before you know it.



ColinJ said:


> I was exposed to mould spores before I got ill, and was blaming them until my DVT made itself obvious. Still, mould spores can be very nasty indeed. Actually, more of a _fungal_ infection than _bacterial_ though, surely?


 
You have a point. Could well be. At least the antibiotics seem to be doing the trick, whatever it is.



Andrew_Culture said:


> Thank you! I'm really hoping not to resort to antibiotics as I'm sure they give me thrush (tmi?).


 


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> same problem here as well. but I have found that if I can control my asthma I am often better not having antibiotics nowadays.
> I also get the fungal infections on my skin as well from ABs.


 
Here too. I've actually found that drinking probiotic drinks while I'm taking the antibiotics puts a stop to that, although I believe there's no clinical evidence that they're beneficial. I drink probiotics all the time now because I've also had thrush from drinking excessively chlorinated tap water.


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> This time, I'm pretty sure mine was caused by inhaling mould spores (ie bacteria). Asthmatic lungs tend to be pretty weak and prone to infection, so that's more likely to cause problems for someone like me than for someone with healthy lungs.


 
Although I doubt they're welcome in your body, fungus spores may not be what has infected you. They will likley have been killed by your bodies natural defense, but they're corpses make a great home for bacterial infections, along with any other gunk that we all inhale daily. Asthmatic lungs are more prone to infection because restricitve airways make it harder for the lungs to clean themselves out, leaving gunk which bacteria then take home in and multiply!

a regular steaming helps loosen up grime and goop thats got trapped and clear your chest. A spoonful of vapor rub mixed with a bowl of hot water, with your head under a towel for about 10mins, does the trick. I do this once a week through the winter, to help prevent infections.

tc


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Jan 2013)

It is quite possible to have a viral chest infection which will not respond to anti-biotics.
There are also fungal type chest infections such as Aspergillosis which need prolonged treatment regimes, and then there are some bacterial infections that are caused by altered types of bacteria that are very difficult to treat with most anti-biotics such as Mycoplasma.
A mild chest infection will probably resolve itself as quickly without anti-biotics as with them.....and without the risk of side effects such as diarrhoea and thrush - so I choose to avoid anti-biotics where possible.
I am an asthmatic and having had 2 near fatal attacks my doctors will always prescribe anti-biotics if I go to them with asthma symptoms - but I know that usually the asthma has been triggered by a viral infection......so they won't work.
I am not advocating that anyone should disregard their doctor's advice - but if prescribed anti-biotics it is worth asking the doctor if they feel they are REALLY necessary, and sometimes when questioned the doctor will advise that you take the anti-biotics IF the symptoms get worse. 
What is really important is if you start a course of Anti-biotics you finish it (unless advised otherwise)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Here too. I've actually found that drinking probiotic drinks while I'm taking the antibiotics puts a stop to that, although I believe there's no clinical evidence that they're beneficial. I drink probiotics all the time now because I've also had thrush from drinking excessively chlorinated tap water.


 
most unfortuantly involve milk in one form or another (yoghurt) and even when I could have dairy products, staying completely away from all dairy whilst ill (cold/cough/flu/any infection) was 100% essential for myself and many other asthmatics would benefit from it was well... so its probiotic capsules only... 
Asthmatics also benefit from staying away from aspirin and taking paracetamol instead...

But I still get the skin infections no matter what I take with antibiotics, so they get treated with an anti-dandruff shampoo, but not just any, it has to be "selsun" which gets applied to the skin neat (only infected areas) twice a day and washed off after 5 mins. Works better than any prescription meds and was a tip given to me by my old GP. I also try to stay away from them because the first course never works or clears an infection completely, so a second week long course is always needed, (steriods also help the bugs grow & reproduce so can be counter productive), so by the time I have decided to see and GP and managed to see one, had 2 weeks of ABs which make me feel lousy (total 2.5 weeks so far), I may as well just take 3 weeks to get over it naturally if I can keep my asthma under control especially as I hate calling GP's out on house calls and I have to cycle a 12 mile round trip to see a GP... It's one of those balancing acts anyone with moderately severe asthma has to learn - to listen to your body. 

Ironically both times I have been rescuitated, although it has been my asthma that was the problem that needed treatment, it was not a chest infection/bronchitis or anything like that that was the cause and first time around was as simply as getting fed up of being left out a school and deciding to slip away from the PE teachers as the rest of the year went out on the annual cross country run. I didn't make it. 2nd time round was a house fire coupled with a freezing november night air when evacuating the house. I have also had a very close call after a cleaner sprayed a perfumed cleaning product on my desk whilst I was sitting at it. The spray that day was set to very fine, and the fragrance more potent than normal. after that my work banned anything I was allergic to from that building, but it took an A&E visit after the senior school nurse (boarding school) could not control my asthma and had to ring 999.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Also, I think it depends on how aggressive the infection is. If it's slow to develop, you're more likely to notice it at an early stage when you have very few symptoms (which is fortunately what seems to have happened to me this time). If it's a quick developing one, you could be coughing up green gunk before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, top tip! Ta! No more yeasty dibber!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Jan 2013)

I think Lulubel is correct to assert there's no good evidence that pro-biotic drinks work once in the gut.....because the bacteria in a pro-biotic drink will be killed by the hydrochloric acid in the stomach. They may have an effect on reducing thrush in the throat and oesophagus though. Having said this, I also would always drink pro-biotic drinks if taking anti-biotics and experientially find that this reduces the gastric symptoms such as diarrhoea. My favourite is Muller Vitality which is rather pleasant ......I have never managed to bite the bullet and try Yakult because it looks like curdled milk!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I think Lulubel is correct to assert there's no good evidence that pro-biotic drinks work once in the gut.....because the bacteria in a pro-biotic drink will be killed by the hydrochloric acid in the stomach. They may have an effect on reducing thrush in the throat and oesophagus though. Having said this, I also would always drink pro-biotic drinks if taking anti-biotics and experientially find that this reduces the gastric symptoms such as diarrhoea. My favourite is Muller Vitality which is rather pleasant ......I have never managed to bite the bullet and try Yakult because it looks like curdled milk!



My thrush occurs a lot lower than my throat!


----------



## lulubel (6 Jan 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I am an asthmatic and having had 2 near fatal attacks my doctors will always prescribe anti-biotics if I go to them with asthma symptoms - but I know that usually the asthma has been triggered by a viral infection......so they won't work.
> I am not advocating that anyone should disregard their doctor's advice - but if prescribed anti-biotics it is worth asking the doctor if they feel they are REALLY necessary, and sometimes when questioned the doctor will advise that you take the anti-biotics IF the symptoms get worse.


 
The only thing that really sets my asthma off badly is a chest infection. I've had 2 in the last 30 years, one that put me in hospital over the millenium, and the other when I was 13, which also put me in hospital. I had them more frequently when I was younger, I think, and was in hospital at least a couple of times with them as a young child. We lived in Southern Ireland for a few years, and had private medical care provided by the company Dad worked for, and when I was ill there - several times; the damp climate didn't agree with me at all - our private doctor did daily home visits until I recovered. (Obviously, it was in his financial interests to do that rather than admitting me to hospital, but it was also a lot less stressful for my family and myself, which I think actually helped with my recovery because a stressed asthmatic tends to be one who can't breathe very well!)

That's why I've chosen to take antibiotics at the first sign of a chest infection. The consequences of missing it are liable to be quite serious.



AndyPeace said:


> a regular steaming helps loosen up grime and goop thats got trapped and clear your chest. A spoonful of vapor rub mixed with a bowl of hot water, with your head under a towel for about 10mins, does the trick. I do this once a week through the winter, to help prevent infections.


 
This doesn't help me at all. Damp air of any temperature has a very negative impact on my breathing. The best thing for me is to get out and exercise until I'm breathing hard, which triggers a loose cough to clear the gunk.



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> most unfortuantly involve milk in one form or another (yoghurt) and even when I could have dairy products, staying completely away from all dairy whilst ill (cold/cough/flu/any infection) was 100% essential for myself and many other asthmatics would benefit from it was well... so its probiotic capsules only...


 
I forgot about your problems with dairy. Yes, that's a pain. I love my daily probiotic drink.

It's interesting about asthmatics and dairy. According to some well-read people on a diet and fitness forum I'm a member of, inability to tolerate dairy generally occurs in people who have some degree of Asian descent because Europeans have been consuming dairy products (specifically cows' milk) long enough to have evolved to tolerate them. It would be interesting to trace the genealogy of a group of genuine asthmatics (as opposed to the, "Oh, dear, your overweight and inactive child can't breathe properly, here's an inhaler," kind of asthmatics) and see whether that theory holds up for us. I know I have a mild intolerance to cows' milk - specifically one of the proteins, I think - so I use alternatives where I can, but I'm not giving up cheddar or yoghurt (although I do have goats' or sheep's milk yoghurt when I can get it).



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Asthmatics also benefit from staying away from aspirin and taking paracetamol instead....


 
Again, my understanding is that this varies between individuals. According to a huge asthma text book that I've got (and I'd like to quote, but can't actually find, which is irritating), intolerance to aspirin only occurs in asthmatics who also have nasal polyps. I've certainly never had problems with aspirin myself, and it's actually helpful (with paracetamol and caffeine) if I get a head cold because taking it dries up the cold before it has a chance to move onto my chest. If that doesn't dry up the cold, I move onto Day Nurse, supplemented with aspirin, if that's what it takes, because a bad cold will always move onto my chest if I don't get the symptoms under control quickly.

I'm not sure about others on here, but my asthma was very badly controlled when I was a child, to the point that I was absent from school more often than I was present. According to some research my last asthma nurse quoted to me, uncontrolled asthma in childhood causes permanent damage to the lungs, which leads to reduced peak flow levels and greater susceptibility to infection in adulthood, even if the asthma symptoms themselves appear to have gone away. This may be the reason why doctors are so quick to prescribe inhalers to children at the first sign of breathing difficulties now.


----------



## lulubel (6 Jan 2013)

Just wanted to add, this is a really interesting discussion, and I'm glad it's got so in-depth. I don't often come across people who can have a thoughtful and educated discussion on asthma and infections, rather than just telling you what drugs the doctor has told them to take.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Just wanted to add, this is a really interesting discussion, and I'm glad it's got so in-depth. I don't often come across people who can have a thoughtful and educated discussion on asthma and infections, rather than just telling you what drugs the doctor has told them to take.


 
My understanding of the avoiding dairy whilst ill, was more to do with the fact that consumption of dairy causes the body to produce more mucus and that last thing you really need it more crap in your lungs (or stomach) when you are struggling with your asthma and an infection as apposed to the "eastern origin" issues you also mention. One that I am already aware of, and there is no asian background in our family - my mother's side has been traced back to 1066 and earlier and other than some Italian blood at one point, we are entirely British in origin as would be my real father's background. My gran's family being from Wales originally, and me being the only "blight" on that record of Welsh or English, by being born in Scotland! (hence why I saw British, not English).

I forget exactly when, sometime between 1994-1998, I picked up bronchitis which would not clear. I had already worked out that if I stayed away from dairy when ill my asthma was less of a problem and my illness cleared up more quickly. My GP also confirmed that she wanted me to stay away from dairy and NSAIDs during the illness but that I could return to eating 'normally' afterwards. It was more than 8 weeks before I shifted that bout of bronchitis and once I had been given the all clear, I went back to a 'normal' food cycle. I would usually consume around 2 - 3 pints of milk a day (I can drink very few other drinks because of something called a chronic permanent geographic tongue - don't google it if you are about to eat, mine is uncontrollable and permanent, so think bite your tongue and then put lemon juice on it - that is how most food & drink is for me) I ended up in A&E unable to control my asthma. Subsequent GP visits and the likes concluded that it was cow's milk that was the issue (fine with other cow's products though) and I ended up on goat's milk for many years. Over the next decade I was fine with any cooked cow's milk products except cow's milk itself and had few issues until my asthma deteriorated badly about 6 or 7 years ago. Thankfully even as a child I have always been fit if not healthy (I was checked for cystic fibrosis longe before I was checked for asthma, I have/had a half sister on my real father's side who has/had it).
Once my asthma became uncontrollable and the continued chest infections took their toll, all cow's dairy had to be ruled out. Finally about 4 years ago I had to go over to soya milk completely, and minimise dairy in my diet. Recently my intolerance has moved to being an allergy to cow's dairy and intolerance to other dairy. Last summer I had a really bad experience which has pushed me towards a completely dairy free diet - I was on a medical training course (ironic I know) and the biscuits were made on site at the hotel, day 1,2, & 3 I had them without issues albeit hesitantly on day 1 (trust thing more than anything else), day 4 were a new batch but I did not think anything of it and ate one without thought... 2nd mouthful and I knew I was in trouble - mild analphalatic shock... Now I am considerably more careful. I know I can cope with the symptoms but it is horrible and knocks me for six for weeks.

My asthma as a child went undiagnosed until I was 12 years old. Then I was the only kid in my year with it and the 'understanding' was exercise was bad for it, so I was not allowed to participate in lots of things, some which I quite happily avoided, other's I missed badly and would ignore not being allowed to... my school mostly let me get on with it, except running, but clamped down again after the A&E incident on the cross country run. But I am told that at 12 years old when I was told I could have to give up my hiking, I told the GP I would give up my asthma first. I continued being active, just restricted by my asthma (rig life so we climbed in the afternoon when I had less issues than in the morning) for all of my teenage years and it was not until I was 18 that I went onto steroid inhalers - when I finally met someone else with one and realised I did not have to struggle with my asthma. Unfortuantley my asthma was already at a stage that in less than 2 years I had gone from 1 inhaler to 3 inhalers and the 250mcg Becotide. Diet & exercise have to play a part in managing my asthma becuase there is little left that will control my asthma (meds are in 5 categories and I am on everything in cat 4 that I can have to control my asthma, I do not want to end up in cat 5). My asthma attacks are controlled by not having them. If I have a bad one, little is going to work without A&E intervention. Even as little as 5 days with no exercise will throw my asthma and give me issues again when I re-start exercise, so I have to stay constantly active. 3 days seems to be as much as I can go without active exercise! Which is probably why cycling around the world (or trying to) was one of the best things I could do!

OK - out for a walk now to stretch a tight calf muscle and then a bike ride this afternoon.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> The only thing that really sets my asthma off badly is a chest infection. I've had 2 in the last 30 years, one that put me in hospital over the millenium, and the other when I was 13, which also put me in hospital.
> 
> That's why I've chosen to take antibiotics at the first sign of a chest infection. The consequences of missing it are liable to be quite serious...


 


....And I certainly wouldn't advocate that anyone with severe life threatening asthma ignores their doctor's advice about anti-biotics .....or steroids for that matter.


As for Aspirin, most asthmatics are not sensitive to it and can take it safely - but a small % cannot tolerate it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My thrush occurs a lot lower than my throat!


 
As I say, science says it doesn't work - but experience of many says it does. As they're readily available and cheap, there's little to lose in trying them......and I actually like them.
Asthmatics are very prone to thrush in the throat and mouth because it is a side effect of inhaled steroids.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2013)

When I was on metronidazole for really bad jaw infection I had terrible yeast side effects, The only way I got rid of it was using an over the counter tablet for thrush. Now if I ever take antibiotics I always take one of these half way through and probiotic tablets. They never bother me now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> ....And I certainly wouldn't advocate that anyone with severe life threatening asthma ignores their doctor's advice about anti-biotics .....or steroids for that matter.
> As for Aspirin, most asthmatics are not sensitive to it and can take it safely - but a small % cannot tolerate it.


 
the only issue being those who are sensitive to it don't actually know until they come off it for a few months and then try it again. For me that was done at the request of my GP who was trying to deal with constant infections & sore throats caused by my wisdom teeth coming through (though at the time we did not know).

As for steroids - ever dr will tell you the same thing. they are a mixed blessing and keeping the dose as low as possible to keep your asthma in check is a better in the long run. Google Addison's disease or follow my link - secondary Addison's is what I am now facing directly because of steriod use to control my asthma and it is no laughing matter.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the only issue being those who are sensitive to it don't actually know until they come off it for a few months and then try it again. For me that was done at the request of my GP who was trying to deal with constant infections & sore throats caused by my wisdom teeth coming through (though at the time we did not know).
> 
> As for steroids - ever dr will tell you the same thing. they are a mixed blessing and keeping the dose as low as possible to keep your asthma in check is a better in the long run. Google Addison's disease or follow my link - secondary Addison's is what I am now facing directly because of steriod use to control my asthma and it is no laughing matter.


 

Indeed some asthmatics may have an Aspirin sensitivity and not know it ( estimated at about 10% of asthmatics are Aspirin sensitive).....and if you are allergic to Aspirin it is likely that you will also be allergic to other Non Steroidal Drugs (NSAID's) such as Ibuprofen and Diclofenac. Usually people who are Aspirin sensitive will find that they experience symptoms quite quickly after exposure - certainly within a few hours, and often quite rapidly.

.My view ( and the established medical view) regarding steroids is that for life threatening conditions such as severe asthma long term side effects and the less severe short time side effects are a fair price to pay for the opportunity of developing long term symptoms..... sudden death at an early age often being the other option.
For severe acute asthma steroid doses should be " heavy and hard" - once symptoms are controlled the lowest dose that controls symptoms will reduce the risk of long term side effects. In long term management the aim is to avoid oral steroids wherever possible and this can often be achieved by increasing the dose of inhaled steroids.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Indeed some asthmatics may have an Aspirin sensitivity and not know it ( estimated at about 10% of asthmatics are Aspirin sensitive).....and if you are allergic to Aspirin it is likely that you will also be allergic to other Non Steroidal Drugs (NSAID's) such as Ibuprofen and Diclofenac. Usually people who are Aspirin sensitive will find that they experience symptoms quite quickly after exposure - certainly within a few hours, and often quite rapidly.
> 
> .My view ( and the established medical view) regarding steroids is that for life threatening conditions such as severe asthma long term side effects and the less severe short time side effects are a fair price to pay for the opportunity of developing long term symptoms..... sudden death at an early age often being the other option.
> For severe acute asthma steroid doses should be " heavy and hard" - once symptoms are controlled the lowest dose that controls symptoms will reduce the risk of long term side effects. In long term management the aim is to avoid oral steroids wherever possible and this can often be achieved by increasing the dose of inhaled steroids.


 
Regretfully it is the long term inhaled steroids that are beleived to be the cause of the reduced adreanal gland function in me. I try hard to stay off oral steroids but know that my asthma can (& will probably) kill me unless I am killed by a vehicle on the roads first. I also can not have NSAID's which can be a pain in the rear and can take no cough medicines or anything like that whatsoever. Even some medications are now causing issues, for some mad reason singulair contains lactose - if I have it as singulair I'm OK the benefits outweigh the intolerance issues which cause endless nighttime asthma attacks. If I have montelukast (generic version) it is a gamble - sometimes I am OK, sometimes I am not; I can only assume that the tablet filler lactose whatever has been manufactured/processed differently.

I agree the the side effects of the asthma meds are not worth worrying about. If I don't take all of them then I am dead its as simple as that (I currently take 7 sets of meds for my asthma on a daily basis, I was on 9 before I went off on a 12 month tour). However, issues relating to overuse of steroids (inhaled or oral) for asthma control is also a major factor that should be considered and any asthmatic should be aware of these, something I was not and now suffer the consequences and it is not good news at all. One major problem with addison's is that it is a relatively unknown condition and I got exceptionally ill before it was finally diagnosed. I lost over 22kg in weight in 4-5 months before it was 'found' and it was only because my gynae consultant knew of it that I was sent for tests.


----------



## lulubel (6 Jan 2013)

A lot of the problem here is that the "patient" is kept in ignorance as much as possible by a lot of professionals. I don't know why this is. There are lots of reasons I can guess at, some of which are obviously well-intentioned, others less so. This is the major reason why I will stay away from hospitals, and the loss of control that goes with them, at almost any cost.

A sample conversation from my last hospital admission:

(Nurse comes over with 6 small, round tablets in a glass for me to take. It's pretty obvious what they are.)
Me: What are those?
Nurse: You need to take these. They'll make you feel better.
Me: They're prednisolone, aren't they?
Nurse: Just take them for me. They're going to help you to breathe.
Me: If they're prednisolone, I've already had 60mg today. Are you sure you want to give me any more?
(Nurse walks away without speaking, and I don't see the tablets again.)

I'm not sure what 90mg of prednisolone in less than 12 hours would have done to me, but I know my GP had hesitated before telling me to take another 30mg when the first lot of tablets I took had no effect.

I think the most important thing any of us can do is educate ourselves. If we don't make an effort to understand what we're being told to put in our bodies, there aren't many people out there who are going to volunteer the information. (For example, I was aware that taking high doses of inhaled steroids couldn't be good for you, but it's only recently that I've learned about its relationship with reduced adrenal function.)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

The last time I was in hospital the nursing staff were giving me my oral steroids at night along with a sleeping tablet because I could not sleep. No amount of persuasion could get the 30mg dose moved to when it should have been - in the morning. Only once I was out of hospital after 8 days was I able to move the dose to mornings and get some sleep again!

lulubel - you should read this http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Corticosteroid-(drugs)/Pages/Sideeffects.aspx it is quite illuminating and probably explains why my new GP wants a glucose tolerance test doing on me after yet another borderline blood glucose test - it has hovered around that mark for nearly a decade now and I have a very healthy diet according to my nutrionist.

Other potential side effects include mood swings, osteoporosis. You won't find adrenal gland issues mentioned in the article. I shall have to try to dig further to find that one, if I can at all. To date all I have to go on is my endocrinologist and what I have gleamed from medical staff who have encountered the condition. It is quite rare from what I understand.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> When I was on metronidazole for really bad jaw infection I had terrible yeast side effects, The only way I got rid of it was using an over the counter tablet for thrush. Now if I ever take antibiotics I always take one of these half way through and probiotic tablets. They never bother me now.



Glad it's not just me! Just to be really really clear here, and I never thought I'd say this on a forum, but, I have a penis.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Glad it's not just me! Just to be really really clear here, and I never thought I'd say this on a forum, but, I have a penis.


I think us girls know that!  but despite my avatar I am constantly being mistaken for someone with one as well! I have a feeling that you, lulubel & I are all of the same generation - possibly even school year... if I recall from various other forum postings... however provided your real name is not Stephen I can breath more easily!

--------------------------------
Edit: A more quick witted reply would have been - I understand that there has been a pretty permanent cure for that afflication for several thousand years now! End of Edit.
----------------------------------

Back on topic: thrush is a constant problem here, and not just oral thrush either unfortuantly. It has been a constant problem for decades now because of the inhalers, rinsing my mouth out after taking my inhalers - particularly the last one at night, does help to some degree as does avoiding anything sugary a couple of hours before bed, but I am rarely without, made worse by the permanent geographic tongue (think psorasis in the mouth - closed condition) which makes me even more prone. At one point I had an inhaler to try to treat the tongue and that was confusing as anything because that one had to be sprayed directly onto the tongue...


----------



## lulubel (6 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The last time I was in hospital the nursing staff were giving me my oral steroids at night along with a sleeping tablet because I could not sleep. No amount of persuasion could get the 30mg dose moved to when it should have been - in the morning. Only once I was out of hospital after 8 days was I able to move the dose to mornings and get some sleep again!


 
They refused me sleeping tablets when I complained I couldn't sleep. They also refused to put the sloping bit at the top of the bed down so I could lie flat (I wasn't strong enough to do it myself). I resorted to crawling down to the foot end of my bed with one of my pillows so I could curl up there and get some sleep.

They also refused me Anadin Extra for the pounding headache I was suffering from because I was so stressed, but gave me cocodamol instead. (I understand codeine based painkillers aren't intended to be used for headaches because they are actually one of its side effects.) I was told, "You're asthmatic. You're allergic to aspirin."



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> lulubel - you should read this http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Corticosteroid-(drugs)/Pages/Sideeffects.aspx it is quite illuminating and probably explains why my new GP wants a glucose tolerance test doing on me after yet another borderline blood glucose test - it has hovered around that mark for nearly a decade now and I have a very healthy diet according to my nutrionist.
> 
> Other potential side effects include mood swings, osteoporosis. You won't find adrenal gland issues mentioned in the article. I shall have to try to dig further to find that one, if I can at all. To date all I have to go on is my endocrinologist and what I have gleamed from medical staff who have encountered the condition. It is quite rare from what I understand.


 
Interesting. I had a lot of the side effects of oral steroids when I was on them a lot as a child. Our GP had me on them almost constantly, just starting another reducing dose as soon as the first one finished and my asthma flared up again. (He was under huge stress, apparently, and was eventually struck off when it was found out he'd been self medicating from the practice drug supply.) I've still got stretch marks from the steroids, mostly on my thighs, and the first thing my specialist did when I finally got referred, was to put me on a diet because of all the weight I'd gained - as well as finally putting me on a steroid inhaler.

I found one interesting study on inhaled steroids and adrenal gland issues when I searched after you first mentioned it. It may have been this one, but I'm not sure because I don't have time to read it properly now, and I went through a lot of stuff at the time.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2013)

Mine was more stomach yeast


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Interesting. I had a lot of the side effects of oral steroids when I was on them a lot as a child. Our GP had me on them almost constantly, just starting another reducing dose as soon as the first one finished and my asthma flared up again. (He was under huge stress, apparently, and was eventually struck off when it was found out he'd been self medicating from the practice drug supply.) I've still got stretch marks from the steroids, mostly on my thighs, and the first thing my specialist did when I finally got referred, was to put me on a diet because of all the weight I'd gained - as well as finally putting me on a steroid inhaler.
> 
> I found one interesting study on inhaled steroids and adrenal gland issues when I searched after you first mentioned it. It may have been this one, but I'm not sure because I don't have time to read it properly now, and I went through a lot of stuff at the time.


 
It makes for some interesting reading that article does. My 'result's for AS 75nmol/L before the test and 226nmol/L after the test which is pretty much half of what was expected. It could be worth asking to be tested, if only for the reasurance value - it is simply a series of blood tests, over the space of 30 mins. for me first thing in the morning because they wanted my body under as much stress as possible by missing my normal asthma meds, so I had an 8am appointment. For me & my asthma the saving grace over all of these years has been my lung capacity which is significantly larger than it should be. At its best it was 620ml for a peak flow in my 20's. Now it holds around 550ml which means I have that little extra to play with when it comes to breathing though I generally do have to point out to medical staff who comment that 300ml if fine, that that is only 1/2 capacity for me...

Life is also complicated by a pituitary adenoma which plays havoc with my hormones and causes constant headaches, but it is interesting to read that some of the related issues in the article include hormonal issues relating to the pituitary gland & AS. I shall read it in more detail tomorrow when my OH is at work.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think us girls know that!  but despite my avatar I am constantly being mistaken for someone with one as well! I have a feeling that you, lulubel & I are all of the same generation - possibly even school year... if I recall from various other forum postings... however provided your real name is not Stephen I can breath more easily!
> 
> --------------------------------
> Edit: A more quick witted reply would have been - I understand that there has been a pretty permanent cure for that afflication for several thousand years now! End of Edit.
> ...



My middle name is Steven, but my first name really is Andrew


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My middle name is Steven, but my first name really is Andrew


In that case you're safe! go off to find cheeky wink emicon... found..


----------



## e-rider (6 Jan 2013)

I'm recovering from my first dose of pneumonia - 2 months off the bike now but feeling the time to get back in the saddle could be soon. Still don't feel 100% but much better than 6 weeks ago! Very nasty condition indeed.

Yo will know if you can cycle or not when you are ill. I couldn't even walk and was shivering fully clothed in bed for 2 weeks - I doubt I'd of survived the walk to the shed to get the bike out!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2013)

e-rider said:


> I'm recovering from my first dose of pneumonia - 2 months off the bike now but feeling the time to get back in the saddle could be soon. Still don't feel 100% but much better than 6 weeks ago! Very nasty condition indeed.
> 
> Yo will know if you can cycle or not when you are ill. I couldn't even walk and was shivering fully clothed in bed for 2 weeks - I doubt I'd of survived the walk to the shed to get the bike out!


 
take it easy and don't push you're luck too soon. I once returned to work way too soon after a major illness & surgery with an 8 day stay in hospital. At the time I thought I was doing the right thing, looking back on it I was not.

thankfully I was vaccinated against pneumonia 9 years ago, when my GP realised I had not had one; I qualified because of the severity of my asthma. Has anyone else had the pneumonia vaccination?


----------



## busdennis (6 Jan 2013)

pneumonia vaccination? is there such a thing?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Jan 2013)

There are two types of pneumo jab.....one given to children as part of the normal immunisation programme, and a version given predominantly to the elderly and people with chronic conditions such as asthma. I have had the latter jab a good few years ago.
It's worth pointing out that in medical terms "pneumonia" just means a chest infection. The term double pneumonia means an infection that is in both lungs. The general public think of pneumonia as a severe chest infection.
The pneumo jab only protects against certain bacteria that may cause a chest infection.....such as Pneumococcus.


----------



## lulubel (7 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> take it easy and don't push you're luck too soon. I once returned to work way too soon after a major illness & surgery with an 8 day stay in hospital. At the time I thought I was doing the right thing, looking back on it I was not.


 
Agreed. It's definitely possible, and actually very easy, to overdo it when you're ill, and make your condition far worse. (Been there, done that, didn't get a t-shirt but did end up in hospital.)



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thankfully I was vaccinated against pneumonia 9 years ago, when my GP realised I had not had one; I qualified because of the severity of my asthma. Has anyone else had the pneumonia vaccination?


 
I didn't even realise they existed. I may talk to my doctor about it, since I'm in the fortunate position that I get whatever I want (within reason - I don't mean I just take random drugs) as long as I'm prepared to pay for it. I'm not dependent on the NHS to decide whether I'm worth spending the money on or not.

On that note, I was browsing online pharmacies last night (not because I have any intention of buying, but to compare prices), and I was shocked at the price of medication in the US. The reason I looked was because I'm considering whether to go back on Symbicort, which worked well for me in the UK, but seemed rather unnecessary - and probably expensive - when I moved to a country with a climate that suits me better. A lot of the US pharmacies are charging more than twice the price charged by Chemist Direct (UK based) for a single Symbicort inhaler, and that does allow for the currency conversion from US dollars to pounds. It doesn't look like it will be too expensive (no more than twice what I'm paying at the moment) so I may check with one of the pharmacies here, then speak to my doctor about it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> On that note, I was browsing online pharmacies last night (not because I have any intention of buying, but to compare prices), and I was shocked at the price of medication in the US. The reason I looked was because I'm considering whether to go back on Symbicort, which worked well for me in the UK, but seemed rather unnecessary - and probably expensive - when I moved to a country with a climate that suits me better. A lot of the US pharmacies are charging more than twice the price charged by Chemist Direct (UK based) for a single Symbicort inhaler, and that does allow for the currency conversion from US dollars to pounds. It doesn't look like it will be too expensive (no more than twice what I'm paying at the moment) so I may check with one of the pharmacies here, then speak to my doctor about it.


 
If it is the combined inhaler I am thinking of, the doses may not suit you if you are needing becotide 250mcg nowadays. I was asked to try if for a month, but it lasted less than a week simply because of the dosages issues, my asthma getting badly out of hand and me saying no. I found that keeping the 2 drugs as seperate inhalers worked better for me because it also allowed me to control the steriod dose (usually a case of more when needed rather than less regretfully) and keep the foradil dose constant. Foradil being formoterol fumarate (capsule that does into an inhaler), which I used to be on and was for many years however I found the capsules do not travel well at all and even on a 2 week tour they perished - the foil around them is very brittle and easily broken and they perish once any humidity gets to them. 
I found tiotropium to be far more effective (and easier to transport, but the down side being it is a single dose a day). Have you tried atrovent which is Ipratropium (white inhaler with a green lid)? I find that amazingly good and suspect it is going to have to go back onto my offical drugs list for my asthma but that means a GP visit. It is a longer acting reliever but does not work immediately so you still need another releiver unlike salbutalmol or brycanol, but it is also all that controls my asthma attacks and is what I need on neubilser when I have to pay those unwelcome visits to A&E. I picked up 2 atrovent inhalers (which is what I am still using and rapidly running out) in Greece for around €9 each, so they are not too bad in the great scheme of things! With atrovent & tiotropium it is an either or situation btw but both can be used (at least for me they did) with foradil.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2013)

How are the bad chests now, folks - any better?


----------



## gbb (20 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> How are the bad chests now, folks - any better?


Well, my chest and cough has finally gone last week, that was nearly a month with it...and worse still, it's been nearly a month off the bike. I don't commute now so getting out in the evening with a bad chest, in the cold has been impossible.
God help me once I do get back into it. I'm even struggling to find the motivation to get the turbo out. Roll on some decent weather.
Hope you're all feeling better as well.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jan 2013)

I've still got the occasional quite wet cough but am feeling a lot better.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2013)

gbb said:


> Well, my chest and cough has finally gone last week, that was nearly a month with it


Sounds nasty, but I'm glad that you are finally on the mend.


gbb said:


> God help me once I do get back into it. I'm even struggling to find the motivation to get the turbo out. *Roll on some decent weather.*


It could be a long while yet!  

Hopefully, I will eventually get back on my bike but it is currently out of the question. Assuming that my health recovers to the point where I can handle some hard work again, I'll be interested to see how much residual fitness there is after 9-12 months away from cycling!


----------



## lulubel (21 Jan 2013)

I'm doing OK. The antibiotics seem to have worked their magic.


----------



## MattHB (21 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've still got the occasional quite *wet cough *but am feeling a lot better.



That sounds gross!  is that phlegm? Or coughing so much wee comes out?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> That sounds gross!  is that phlegm? Or coughing so much wee comes out?



A little from column A, a little from column B...


----------



## gbb (18 May 2013)

gbb said:


> Lost track of when this thread started, but if its still there Lulubel, hope it eases soon.
> I'm off the bike, had a cough since Xmas day, from a cold that didnt really develop but it just left me with a hacking cough ever since.
> Friday between Xmas and New Year, the wife called an amulance in the middle of the night when she found me writhing in agony on the bedroom floor...every breath hurt like being stabbed inside the ribcage, excruciating.
> ECG, all the usual checks found nothing and it didnt recur...until last night, albeit not as painful.
> ...


 
...January and had a chest problem.
Fast forward to May, i'm still not right, but at least getting there. This has been the worst chest ive ever had, ever. TBF, 90 % of its ok now but i'm stuck with a lingering inability to draw a deep and good breath, still have a discomfort in my ribcage where I had that excruciating pain and noticed lately I get breathless when going upstairs etc. That drove me to revisit the docs... one X ray later...I've got Pleuritis as a result of that chest infection. Pleuritis, classic symptom apparently is a potentially excruciating pain in the ribcage...exactly what I had, so its been sitting there for maybe 3 months.
Its rather disappointing...one visit from paramedics, two visits to a docs, two visits to the drop in centre...and only got an Idea of whats causing it after a third visit to the docs, although ive been my own worst enemy as well by not going back soon enough.
Hardly turned a pedal since Christmas  just a handful of outings. Amoxicillin, another xray in a week then further treatment and investigation if its still hanging in there.

The moral...don't put it off thinking it'll get better...it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## redcard (18 May 2013)

I clicked thinking we were all going to be mocking Sir Bradley!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2013)

going through something very similar at the moment and cursing it as well. so very painfull and barely been out of bed since the beginning of the month, except Dr's & hospital. 
my symptoms were that my (already severe) asthma was playing up very badly & stabbing pains in my lower left lung plus coughing til I threw up. 1st dr's appt, steriods (30mg prednisilone), antibiotics = no difference except they could hear chest infection & asthma plus peak flow down by 2/3rds of 1 lung. 2nd dr's appointment now got pains in right lung as well +throat infection - more steriods (higher dose 40mg prednisilone asthma had failed to respond), stronger antibiotics, painkillers and x-ray. 3rd appointment, steriods (40mg prednisilone), another course of different antibiotics, more painkillers & antifungal tablets & referral to respiratory specialist in Manchester. 4th appointment is next week. I am now able to walk 300m to the local bench and back once a day. managed it for the 3rd time today. Still can't get more than 2 hours sleep without an asthma attack at any time of day or night, but I am beggining to feel human for a couple of hours a day. 

For me the assumption is that the rib cage injury I took back at the beginning of March when I came off my mountain bike has 'caused issues' - I never went to A&E after the accident instead getting back on my bike and carrying on that day. Between the beggining of March and the end of April I covered 1,000 miles on my bike... and all pain had gone for a couple of weeks, so who knows, but I have also come to the conclusion I would have been better off visiting A&E for a check up afterwards.

Best wishes and hope you begin to feel better soon.


----------



## gbb (19 May 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> going through something very similar at the moment and cursing it as well. so very painfull and barely been out of bed since the beginning of the month, except Dr's & hospital.
> my symptoms were that my (already severe) asthma was playing up very badly & stabbing pains in my lower left lung plus coughing til I threw up. 1st dr's appt, steriods (30mg prednisilone), antibiotics = no difference except they could hear chest infection & asthma plus peak flow down by 2/3rds of 1 lung. 2nd dr's appointment now got pains in right lung as well +throat infection - more steriods (higher dose 40mg prednisilone asthma had failed to respond), stronger antibiotics, painkillers and x-ray. 3rd appointment, steriods (40mg prednisilone), another course of different antibiotics, more painkillers & antifungal tablets & referral to respiratory specialist in Manchester. 4th appointment is next week. I am now able to walk 300m to the local bench and back once a day. managed it for the 3rd time today. Still can't get more than 2 hours sleep without an asthma attack at any time of day or night, but I am beggining to feel human for a couple of hours a day.
> 
> For me the assumption is that the rib cage injury I took back at the beginning of March when I came off my mountain bike has 'caused issues' - I never went to A&E after the accident instead getting back on my bike and carrying on that day. Between the beggining of March and the end of April I covered 1,000 miles on my bike... and all pain had gone for a couple of weeks, so who knows, but I have also come to the conclusion I would have been better off visiting A&E for a check up afterwards.
> ...



A 'like' doesn't seem appropriate, but best wishes on a smooth recovery....eventually. We don't always make the right decisions, I know I didn't looking back. But, there you go....


----------



## gbb (20 May 2013)

Well, a little story, sorry if its a bit long winded.
Got an unexpected text informing me I have an appointment today (Monday) at 3pm. I'm currently under the docs and have an appointment with them tomorrow.....eh.
Contacted the text sender, its the hospital and the consultant wants to see me. Ok, that's more important, off I go. Got there with the wife and there's four medics in the office and a really nasty looking xray on the screen 
The wife didn't look happy, quite concerned. thankfully that was someone elses .

So after explaining my symptoms and history which include..
A really bad cough for 2 months.
Extreme excruciating pain inside the ribs.
Night sweats for a while, i'd wake up absolutely drenched in sweat...really awful.
For maybe 1 month I felt extremely tired and lethargic, the tiredness was overpowering occasionally.
And now, 4 months later, I can't fill my lungs properly and feel that area inside my ribcage, not painful, but its there.
Ultrasound scans and examination followed..

Doc explains...
You had pneumonia...nightsweats and lethargy are classic symptoms. That sat there, probably at a low level because you were fit and able to carry it. The excruciating pain is where pleuritis has developed as a result. That's sat there untreated and now you have a thickening of the pleuritic wall (my interpretation), that's pressing on the lung, restricting their ability to expand. You also have fluid in the bottom of the lung and thin cavities filled with fluid at various points further up the lung cavity. You also have 'debris' in the cavity.
So, i'm going to express some of the fluid, send you for a CT scan, then perhaps express more effectively...or perhaps you will need some surgical intervention to repair the pleuritic wall. That may be necessary because if its too thickened, it will permanently impair the lungs ability to expand.

I explained, I feel better... but not right...I can only excercise for one hour...not the usual two or three (but the truth is, finding the mojo to do that hour is hard at the moment).

 Last week I thought I was slowly slowly recovering (and I am)..I feel 80%, working is fine, exercise is ok although climbing stairs leaves me a bit breathless...today I find out i've had pneumonia and have pleuritis and may need surgery. Surprisingly, the needle into the chest cavity to express the fluid wasn't too bad. 
What a day, glad I finally set the process going (eventually)..even though its given me unwelcome news.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2013)

Blimey


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2013)

_Nasty_ - good luck with your recovery. 

(I thought I had a permanent claim to the '*CycleChatter showing most reckless avoidance of medical advice when suffering life-threatening chest complaint'* title, but I think I now have to defer to a new champion! )


----------



## gbb (20 May 2013)

Sorry for the second post (now deleted) . The first appeared to disappear when I posted it, I rewrote the whole bloomin thing...posted it, only to see my original one


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2013)

hey, crap and other untypeable words - best wishes and get well soon. Time to take it easy and build up that lung strength slowly.
I used to have one of these which I have used over the years to help with lung strength. It could be worth considering, it certainly has helped me

PS - you have now really made me very grateful for my moderately severe asthma. I had to go to the dr's and do something about it, albeit not as soon as I coud have done.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> hey, crap and other untypeable words - best wishes and get well soon. Time to take it easy and build up that lung strength slowly.
> I used to have one of these which I have used over the years to help with lung strength. It could be worth considering, it certainly has helped me
> 
> *PS - you have now really made me very grateful for my moderately severe asthma. I had to go to the dr's and do something about it, albeit not as soon as I coud have done.*


I was thinking along similar lines about what I had. It was a very serious and nasty condition in itself, but the treatment was simply a nightly dose of Warfarin tablets.


----------



## gbb (23 May 2013)

Well, having just had a phone chat with a colleague/friend who's been missing from work for a few weeks...i now feel VERY lucky. My woes pale into insignificance.
He's got pneumonia and pleurisy as well (confirms what i heard the other day at work) plus he suffers from asthma...BUT after 5 weeks off, he couldnt stop coughing while we were on the phone. He's on gawld knows what tablets, steroids, painkillers etc etc and he doesn't sound any better than i did at my very worst. Makes me feel very fortunate. 

I feel 90% now, and yet does the docs diagnosis make you hyper aware, or even over aware of symptoms ? I feel now i can feel bubbling in my chest as i reach the end of an exhalation. Nothing bad, just a light bubbling sensation where i have fluid.

We agreed on one thing....work. The packhouse is brimming with people when its busy. This last winter, all you could hear was constant coughing from people, all the time. It was an extraordinarily bad year for chest infections at work, it seemed like everyone struggled.

Just waiting now for my call up for a breath test (or whatever its called to check oxygen levels etc) and a CT scan...but i do feel ok considering.


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2013)

Well, as I progress through the ailment, I've had the results of my CT scan and coupled with my breathing test, they're happy with my progress, the fluid on my lungs has nearly gone, I feel ok barring discomfort when I take a deep breath and occasionally feel short of breath, just a tad.
So now they want me to have a bronchioscopy (sp)...can't say I'm overjoyed about that, trying not to think about it too much....and the reason...they want to analyse what bacteria or virus is actually present. 
They keep raising tuberculosis as a possibility, non infectious they suspect IF that's what's wrong, because of the way I'm displaying symptoms, no cough, no phlegm, general good health other than the chest problems, but it keeps coming up in the conversation. 
Christ, the good news was I almost certainly don't need the surgery that was mooted earlier, now they're talking TB...possibly.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2013)

Good news on getting better, and despite the possible procedure, think about the positive in that they will get to the bottom of your problems.


----------



## gbb (12 Apr 2014)

Forgive me Lulubel for highjacking your post again...
An update on my previous...for the sake of those with long term coughs..get to the docs and get it checked out.
Dec 2012, cold and cough. The cold subsided but the cough remained, although everyone at that time at work seemed to be struggling. My last post was in June 2013 when I was being tested for TB etc. That came back negative but in the end, I had pneumonia, pleurisy and a partially collapsed lung and ended up with long term, perhaps permanent damage to my lungs. Ironically, in the last month, I have started to feel better able to expand my lungs without discomfort..not as exptended as I used to, but at least theres no discomfort. My fitness is shattered but im trying to get it back, bit by bit.
I consider myself slowly recovering, albeit with the probability id never get back where I was.
Ironically, I can cycle reasonably ok, but a quick sprint up the stairs leaves me gasping.
At work, weve had two cases of TB since 2012 and two cases of pneumonia and pleurisy. Now it transpires theres been 17 cases of TB locally and Public Health England have become involved and along with my employer, who is doing his level best to make sure his staff are ok, had a team of xray and blood tests on all the staff.
That was Thursday. My xray didnt look very good, even to my eye and the radiographer picked up on it immediately. Friday, I get a phone call...hospital on Monday .
Trying to remember the terminology?.pleural thickening..but I think it was pleural fibrosis. I guess i will find out more on Monday. Im hoping the fact has just jumped out at them on the xray so they want a look..and it hasnt got any worse.
All from a cold..or chest infection . Be warned boys and girls, if it doesnt clear up..doctors.


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2014)

> . My fitness is shattered but im trying to Trying to remember the terminology?.pleural thickening..but I think it was pleural fibrosis. I guess i will find out more on Monday. Im hoping the fact has just jumped out at them on the xray so they want a look..and it hasnt got any worse.
> All from a cold..or chest infection . Be warned boys and girls, if it doesnt clear up..doctors.


Good luck for Monday


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2014)

Thinking of you, all the best for Monday.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2014)

Yes, good luck!

I tried alerting someone to the fact that her uncle's illness sounded remarkably like my DVT/pulmonary embolism but their family were reassured by the doctor handing out a few pills and calling it a 'chest infection'. The uncle ended up in hospital a couple of weeks later after collapsing ...



... with a pulmonary embolism! 

So, yes, get nasty chest problems checked properly, and if things don't improve fairly quickly - see your doctor again, or even ask for a second opinion.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Apr 2014)

I'll second getting the cough looked at. I now need to have throat surgery to deal with the results of a long term cough... something I am not looking forward to.

Best wishes on Monday @gbb


----------



## gbb (14 Apr 2014)

Sooooo, okayyyyyy 
Good news and not such good news, but no really bad news 
Hospital today, more bloods and a consultation with the top dog.
After a longish review of my symptoms, tests, ct scans, lung wash, xrays, bloods that showed pneumonia, pleurisy, some scarring to the lower lobe of one lung pleuritic lining and some elastic matererial between the lung and diaphragm, that caused the discomfort when fully inhaling....but nothing that indicated Tuberculosis...to the doctors that were seeing me at the time. Todays senior doctor however said...'you quite clearly IMO had TB, youve healed yourself, which is quite normal with otherwise healthy people...but I want to put you on a full course of TB drugs to kill off anything that may be laying dormant in your body'

Im a bit confused, i think theyre partly covering themselves, she said if she'd seen me the first time round, she would have diagnosed TB, but they did very extensive tests at that time..but she is the TB specialist, they are not. There were several things that seemed to contradict themselves, but she was quite adamant i HAD TB..

On the plus side, ive made slow but good recovery in the lungs, she was quite pleased with that...and therefore, so am i .
So, i face 6 months of drugs, 13 a day for 2 months then decreasing for the remainder. Quite nasty possible side effects, liver and eyesight damage, vitamin B deficiency,, they monitor you quite closely for the duration, eye tests, lots of bloods etc etc.
Yesterday i did 20 miles on the bike and TBH felt cream crackered..but she said there is a good chance you can make a good and almost full recovery, it takes time. I suspect i was worrying about todays appointment, now shes given me the go ahead to push myself again..you wont do any harm she said, only good.

2 weeks off then, the initial reaction to the drugs can be a bit horrible,
no problem going to work once i feel ok...and a slow but hopefully good recovery, with a possibility of some scar tissue that may never go, but shouldnt cause too many problems anyway.
This morning, it all came home and TBH, i nearly cr#pped myself worrying, this afternoon...i feel relatively


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2014)

I'm glad that it isn't completely awful, I had been wondering how it had gone. So now you start the recovery. Does it have any implications for either work colleagues or family?


----------



## gbb (14 Apr 2014)

Thanks summerdays...family and colleagues ?..immediate family get bloods and xrays, purely as a precaution. I never had blood in my phlegm, they always said early on when testing last year, even if I did have TB, they didnt think it would be infective.
Work colleagues ?...thats where its come from. If you google TB Chatteris, on the BBC news page theres a whole page of it..I suspect there will be a good few more cases after the 500 have been tested. East European workers form a significant proportion of the staff, good workers, nice people generally, but some appear to have have brought TB with them, its pretty endemic in their home countries. 
I suspect the media will report further, they took a keen interest when it blew up.


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2014)

gbb said:


> Thanks summerdays...family and colleagues ?..immediate family get bloods and xrays, purely as a precaution. I never had blood in my phlegm, they always said early on when testing last year, even if I did have TB, they didnt think it would be infective.
> Work colleagues ?...thats where its come from. If you google TB Chatteris, on the BBC news page theres a whole page of it..I suspect there will be a good few more cases after the 500 have been tested. East European workers form a significant proportion of the staff, good workers, nice people generally, but some appear to have have brought TB with them, its pretty endemic in their home countries.
> I suspect the media will report further, they took a keen interest when it blew up.


Just looked up the page, I hope the family get the all clear.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2014)

Yikes - good luck with the treatment!


----------



## gbb (15 Apr 2014)

1200 tablets between now and the end of treatment..
Actually, thats 1200, minus 14 i took today


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2014)

You are going to rattle


----------

